# cherrygrove 4/17-4/18



## fish4kings104 (Feb 1, 2004)

the whiting wheere bighting the best all year. The caught some black drum and i herd that the were killing the flounder in the creeks. Some being caught off the pier(small). I even saw a black sea bass caught. Cauught some fish on a gacha plug about a pound and a half. not to many blues.


----------



## fish4kings104 (Feb 1, 2004)

sorry about the spelling.wasnt paying attention.


----------



## SCSpanishJigger (Apr 16, 2004)

*re*

Any idea of the water temp??? Looks like we'll be getting some warm weather this week(86 here in the upstate today)....



SCS


----------



## fish4kings104 (Feb 1, 2004)

it is about 63. there is a really good web site called www.sstcharts.com. you can get the exact lat. long. of the place you want to know


----------



## Spanish_Mack (Apr 19, 2004)

*CGPier*

Hey fish4kings104
If your around the pier house this week let Perry and Dale E.
know that Ohio should be around in about 3 or 4 weeks
I,m looking forward to getting my gear in the water

TIA

Gary


----------



## fisher446 (Aug 7, 2003)

The water temp is 65 around the myrtle beach area. if we get the weather we are suppost to for the next couple weeks i give it one-two weeks untill a king is put on deck of one of the piers as long as the wter stay above 65 for a week or so.


----------



## fish4kings104 (Feb 1, 2004)

perry doesnt work there anymore. He has health problems and wont be fishing as much. might start this weekend fisher446 for kings. never know.


----------



## fisher446 (Aug 7, 2003)

Ive had my king rig set up for the past 2weeks. lol. never know if theres a stragler king out there. yesterday i got my first run of the year, but it was only a 3 1/2- 4 ft shark. but atleast i got to hear my clicker go off for the first time this season.


----------



## fish4kings104 (Feb 1, 2004)

yea,
that is what dale told me. he said never know might catch one. Hope the fishing is better than last year. how many did apachie catch. got to get my reel spooled or else i would be king fishin right now.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

I've had my reel spooled all winter, verrry anxious to get my hooks into a nice king...

Where do you stay in NMB, Kyle? And are you there just weekends?

Anybody got a room for rent during king season? If not, I might just sleep on the pier all weekend when I come down  . Not such a bad idea, come to think of....

I'll be down soon as the kings and cobes start showing up

Evan


----------



## fisher446 (Aug 7, 2003)

i think we got somewhere around fourty. we had a few 30+ lb'rs and a bunch in the 20lb range.


----------



## fish4kings104 (Feb 1, 2004)

stay off of 76 ave in myrtle beach. I have a house up there. spend weekends there and almost all the summer. Cherry grove only caught about 15 kings. apachie and CG used 2 be known for there kings.


----------



## follykings55 (Apr 15, 2004)

kingfisherman23
ill come stay out on the pier with ya lol. 
we can set up a tent and take a george forman and well be set.
we can cook what we catch lol. that way we aint got to pay for a hotel. 
ne1 else in?
later,
chris 
folly caught 12 last year.


----------

